# Plakate, Flyer, Einladungen --> Programm?



## untread (11. April 2006)

Hallo, 

und zwar hab ich eine Frage: bis jetzt hab ich Plakate, Flyer und Einladungen immer mit Photoshop gemacht. Für den Druck ist ja eine Auflösung von 300dpi optimal. Da es sich bei diesen Illustrationen meist um graphisch anspruchsvolle Werke handelt kommt es schon vor, das die PSD Datei vom Plakat 150 MB hat. 

GIbts da gute Alternativen zu Photoshop, um ebene mehr als nur Vektorgrafiken zu erstellen, oder sind solche Dateigrößen einfach üblich?

Fireworks, was ich auf der Homepage von Macromedia gelesen habe, ist ja auch wiederum ausschließlich für Webgrafiken spezialisiert. 

mfg Harry


----------



## muhkuh (11. April 2006)

Normalerweise brauchst du bei ab A2 keine 300dpi mehr, da reichen 150-200 völlig aus. Nen Poster guckst du dir ja normalerweise auch aus nem größeren Abstand an, da ist das also nicht mehr so wichtig. Bei kleineren Formaten sind dann sogar >300dpi zu empfehlen, je nachdem was die Druckerei leistet


----------

